# upgrade turbo to GT35 or stick with t3/t4 .82?????????????????????



## 7165eurospec (Jun 18, 2006)

well i am in the middle of the obd2 swap for the vr Corrado and I am thinking about upgrading the turbo.. My goals are 20 to 23 psi. and 400+whp . I want to set the car up to have pin you back highway speed.. The new setup will be 8.5 comp. , custom SRI, 262 cams,3in back and C2's 42 software. 
Is there that much of a difference between the 60trim t3/t4 w/ .82 housing and a BB turbo (GT35 etc....) I need to justify paying the extra cash for the upgrade of an other turbo. What can I expect ??? I was thinking just install the t3 . .82 housing with this setup and see how it go's. And down the line for comparisons sake change to another turbo.... 
What are the opinions out there?? What is the best turbo for 20-23 psi and scary mid to top end powerband?? (12valve VR6) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: upgrade turbo to GT35 or stick with t3/t4 .82????????????????????? (7165eurospec)*

It's a no brainer if you can afford a GT35R.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: upgrade turbo to GT35 or stick with t3/t4 .82????????????????????? (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_It's a no brainer if you can afford a GT35R. 

Agreed


----------



## 7165eurospec (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: upgrade turbo to GT35 or stick with t3/t4 .82????????????????????? (Salsa GTI)*

well since I have the attention of the two guys that know there sh$$... 
What size exactly?? More details on what to expect? Would a gt40 be an over kill??


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: upgrade turbo to GT35 or stick with t3/t4 .82????????????????????? (7165eurospec)*

In all honesty a 35r is overkill.. its an awesome turbo but, your not getting full use out of it by boosting at only 20-23psi max ( which is about the max you can go on the 440 tune before you run out of fuel ) however @ that boost level with a strong motor can get you 425-450whp.. 
If you have the money go for the 35r.. If your tight on cash the .82 should get you in to the 400's whp wise..


----------



## 1_slow_mk3 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: upgrade turbo to GT35 or stick with t3/t4 .82????????????????????? (Vdubsolo)*

35


----------



## 7165eurospec (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: upgrade turbo to GT35 or stick with t3/t4 .82????????????????????? (Vdubsolo)*

Its not really the HP numbers I am looking at .. Its the way the car comes on boost.. I am putting so much effort in swapping in obd2 and altering some things from the first build , that I want to be completely thrown back by the end result. ( literally thrown back







) It doesn't have to be a GT35... anyway I might just do the .82 and then throw in something else later to compare. Has anyone else out there gone from a t3/t4 to another turbo on the same boost levels??


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: upgrade turbo to GT35 or stick with t3/t4 .82????????????????????? (7165eurospec)*

Unless you are a rich guy then getting what you wan't for less should always be a concern. Sure SP SRI, GT35R, etc. are great pieces and money well spent IMO. They are also about $2500 brand new. A T61/T4 and stock manifold is about $800.
If you have/wan't to spend it then get the best. If not, you can build an effective weapon without a GT turbo. 
I'm changing careers and paying cash for college so my build will be on a budget. My goals are also similar to yours ~#42's ~400whp. T04E compressor, stock manifold. Currently a .69 hotside OC. Plan is to see what the curve is like and go .81 hotside if need be. That's another ~$200. Worst case T61/T4 for ~$800. Same compressor as a GT35R.
See what things look like w/ the T3/T4 60 trim .82 since you already have it. That compressor will support 400whp but that's about it. A couple guys are running mid 11's w/ the stock Kinetic turbo so don't think you "need" a GT35 to be fast.


----------

